# Thoughts on sponge filter for 5.5gal tank?



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I just upgraded Paarthurnax to a 5.5gal tank (yay) and he is just loving it - it's so cute! I'll get pictures the next time I'm in my room when the sun is present.

However, I noticed how quickly the water gets cloudy and it bothers me. I figured I would just keep up with daily and weekly water changes (because I don't want to cycle this tank), but even after just a day of him being in there, the water was already gross. Messy little guy. 

So I've decided I'm going to get him a filter. I was doing some research and came across this - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3954&pcatid=3954 It requires an air stone/air pump, which I have in in my goldfish tank next to Paarth's tank. 

I just wanted to know everyone's thoughts on these filters? Are they any good?

My parents are going to shoot me if I have to buy another thing that's going to need to be plugged in and I don't exactly have the free-will to spend money right now after purchasing a bunch of stuff for my goldfish - and filters are pricey.. 

If someone else has a better option for a 5.5gallon let me know. I want my tanks to be a quiet as possible, so keep that in mind if you have a suggestion please :3


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is one, but again you need a source of air :/ 

http://www.kensfish.com/product3000.html


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I've never had a sponge filter, but I thought you could run multiple filters off of one air pump by using a splitter to route the tubing to both tanks? 

Again, never had a sponge filter, but in my research I thought that's what I had read; I'd thought of using this type of setup if/when I need to replace me internal filters. Maybe something like that requires a more powerful air pump?

Hopefully one of the more experienced members can give you more/better advice.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mattoboy - Like sparkyjoe said, can't I just split off from the air pump I already have?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A gang valve will allow you to run multiple filters off one pump. I run around 6-7 off mine currently.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay cool, good to know  My pump came with a splitter for one, which is all I need for now.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I like sponge filters. I have one in my shrimp tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I second the sponge filter idea. I love them! I will never use a power filter in my betta tanks ever again.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Since we are talking about sponges... How fast do they need to be bubbling to be effective.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just ordered this - http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A900-Si...ZQ/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1332558352&sr=8-10

Is it any good? I really like the sponge filter from what I've been reading so I am excited to set it up.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks like a pretty standard one, Kelsey. Hagen is a trusted brand of aquarium equipment. 

Mike, I seem to recall hearing that the bubbles should be just small enough that as they rise to the surface you should be able to just barely make out the shape of the bubble. I can't remember exactly where I heard that, tho. It's how I run my bubble filters.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! I believe it's the same brand as my heater, which was recommended by many people on this forum. So that's why I snagged it. I'm worried about the reviews saying it was loud, but I can't imagine it being any louder than my airstone? (that's loud). I'll turn it off at night if that's the case though.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My bubble filters sound ... well... like bubblers. I've gotten use to the noise, but it does take some time.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Can you risk turning off a filter on a regular basis without possibly having a die off of the good bacteria. Or does submersion in the tank protect the little buggers?


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=blV6gNSfGGY

Call me stupid but is this enough?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's not a good idea to turn filters on and off. During the off period, the good bacteria starts to die off due to lack of water movement, so each time you do that you push the cycle back a little further.

I have mine in my bedroom. Since I don't have a check valve it's on full and still isn't that noisy. You can hear it, but it isn't bad.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Your bubbling looks perfect, Mike. That's about the level I have it on mine. 

I don't think turning it off at night is a good idea. As Bomba said the nitrifying bacteria need good water and oxygen flow to survive. I wouldn't want to risk my cycle and turn it off.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I notice my air pump more than I do any of my filters, sponge or otherwise. A big chunk of my tanks (I think 20?) are in my room and the noise the sponge filters make is really only audible at night. However, honestly, you get used to it pretty quick and I barely notice mine nowadays.

There is though, nothing worse than waking up with that "I need to pee _now_!" feeling because the water level has dropped in your tank and your filter is trickling. 

Don't turn filters on/off. It defeats the purpose of having a filter unless you only require it for water circulation.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a sponge filter in my 5 gallon (it's actually rated for up to 10 gallons) and I think it is very quiet! I watched the video and I think I have a few more bubbles going through mine, but honestly you can hardly hear them! I also got a Tetra Whisper air pump, and it makes very little noise. Just a low hum.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe I have the Tetra Whisper air pump and by god it's loud. I think it's the air bubbles more than it is the pump, so maybe I'll get a valve to turn the bubbles off considering they would be coming from the same pump as the sponge filter.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I did end up setting my Whisper air pump on an oven mitt so that it wouldn't rumble on the desk. Maybe you can try setting it on something padded to help?

Mine came with a little plastic valve to adjust the airflow. I don't have it going full blast. And the air stone does help!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the Lee's discard a stone fine on mine. I have three going in my bedroom. With the air stones I find it to be soothing and puts me to sleep.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

The air pump doesn't bother me really, but my dad wakes up at a drop of a dime and can hear it with my door shut D: 

It's on like a stack f 20 towels and I even tried putting it in a huge slipper, but it didn't help. I picked up the valves though so I won't have t turn the filter off.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Kelsey, does your other tank have an established cycle? And are the fish in there healthy?

If so, and maybe you already know this, but I *think* you can drop the new filter in with the goldfish (not removing their established filter, just adding the new one) and it will build the good bacteria much faster. 

Like I said, not 100% sure, but I thought I've read that of you want to quickly chucky a new hang-on-back filter you can add it on an established tank to speed the process.

I dunno, just something to think about &/or research.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great idea actually, but my goldfish tank still has a long way to go before it's cycled. And I just lost one of the goldfish due to unknown causes (I assume from the stress of the ammonia spike I had, which caused him to lose his tail :< ). My other goldie is doing great, but I don't want to risk giving whatever the tank has/had to Paarth. 

That's not a bad idea for the future though - once I know its healthy!


----------

